# Dauphin Island?



## broberts (Oct 4, 2007)

Was wondering if anyone has been fishing the surf on Dauphin Island? Thinking about making the drive over this coming weekend and spend the night at the campground with my son. Would love to get into some whiting. 

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Been years since I've been over there. Surely somebody on here has got some recent Intel on what's going in over there.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I caught three whiting early last week on ft morgan point last week and broke off two large somethings.didn't want to lose all my line,just had bass stuff.It was my first time surf fishing so I'm no expert.I didn't fish long at all.


----------



## broberts (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the report. Sounds like some big bull reds.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

broberts said:


> Thanks for the report. Sounds like some big bull reds.


I donno but I was fishing right in the surf,not way out.Bites weren't a problem though,I'm going back when I get a surf rod,I just had light stuff but I was wanting some whiting.I had dead shrimp.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

broberts said:


> Was wondering if anyone has been fishing the surf on Dauphin Island? Thinking about making the drive over this coming weekend and spend the night at the campground with my son. Would love to get into some whiting.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brian


Catching has been really slow lately.
There was a decent whiting bite around the end of 2013, but it has gotten MUCH slower since the extremely cold weather set in.
But the water temp has risen into the 60s this week.
I suspect that will help remedy the bite ;-)


----------



## broberts (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks all for the responses. I guess I will just have to try it out and go from there.


----------



## nmadel (Mar 11, 2014)

broberts said:


> Thanks all for the responses. I guess I will just have to try it out and go from there.


How did it go? Heading there this weekend


----------



## Palmetto08 (Jan 14, 2009)

I'll be fishing from the beach early tomorrow morning. Hope to have a good report to share


----------

